# did naruto really show he is faster than raikage?



## eyeknockout (Jun 23, 2011)

here
all I saw from this was how naruto had the speed to dodge the raikage. raikage covered the longer distance, he sprinted at naruto from metres away, when he reached, naruto hopped to the side about some centimetres, but raikage was further down at mountain. Naruto was also already moving at this time, I took it kind of like how sasuke was already running when itachi used amaterasu on him. It shows naruto can dodge the raikage, but how does it show he's as fast as the raikage? i'm pretty sure raikage could dodge naruto also. just a question, I am not trying to deny how naruto is supposed to be the "savior".
He even tells naruto to get ready for his attack here


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2011)

If taken into context with what occurred between Minato and A, then yes, yes he did.

I've seen a number of solid post that claimed he isn't necessarily faster because he managed to dodge, and the logic is certainly sound to the point that I can't help to agree, but what is the reader honestly supposed to take from it all?

Naruto is really fast? We knew that already.


----------



## navy (Jun 23, 2011)

Naruto > Raikage in speed.

Dont fight it.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 23, 2011)

Sasuke could potentially dodge the Raikage (and did, in version 1) despite being slower with help from the Sharingan. Naruto doesn't have that advantage, but he doesn't have to be faster than A to dodge a very heavily telegraphed punch. He also isn't as fast as Minato, who easily turned a dodge into a counterattack.

But the point is that Naruto is insanely fast on the same level as Raikage.


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2011)

Put into context, what Sasuke accomplished is completely irrelevant. Minato was able to dodge Raikage because he is faster than him, same applies to Naruto. That was the parallel between himself and his father, in A's mind at least.


----------



## Iovan (Jun 23, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Sasuke could potentially dodge the Raikage (and did, in version 1) despite being slower with help from the Sharingan. Naruto doesn't have that advantage, but he doesn't have to be faster than A to dodge a very heavily telegraphed punch. He also isn't as fast as Minato, who easily turned a dodge into a counterattack.
> 
> But the point is that Naruto is insanely fast on the *same level as Raikage.*



Lol you are acting like Naruto just dodged the attack. He did more than dodge it and the whole thing was presented to show that Naruto beat the Raikage's top speed.

Also, LMAO at the denial of the bolded.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 23, 2011)

Of course. Raikage said himself that Naruto was only the second person to dodge his special 'fastest punch'...

Naruto is faster.


----------



## Summers (Jun 23, 2011)

There is already a thread discussing Naruto's speed.

Kishi seemed to work very hard to spell it out for us, it had all the proof we asked for. I was surprised on how thick kishi laid it on us, to the point that it was almost redundant.

Order of speed events
We see A going into V2
Bee says A is at Max Power
We see Naruto avoids A's punch, gets behind him, then speed past him in an instant
Bee and Tsunade comment on it being like a yellow flash (Minato comparison)
A says he was going at Naruto with killing intent
A says he was going at top speed
A says Naruto is 2nd person to dodge his stop speed (1st minato who used hirashin)

The point of this all this was to show that he is faster than A, what else needs to be said and done to prove this?


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2011)

summers said:


> There is already a thread discussing Naruto's speed.
> 
> Kishi seemed to work very hard to spell it for use it had all the proof we asked for.
> 
> ...



They would need A to clearly state Naruto is faster than him in six different languages - one being Dothraki  - and nothing less.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 23, 2011)

summers said:


> There is already a thread discussing Naruto's speed.
> 
> Kishi seemed to work very hard to spell it out for us, it had all the proof we asked for. I was surprised on how thick kishi laid it on us, to the point that it was almost redundant.
> 
> ...



it was spelled out by kishi, he obviously is trying to say naruto is faster, but it was not shown at all.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 23, 2011)

The order is a bit messed up there.  The Raikage hits the cliff behind (or to the side of) Naruto before we get the panel of Naruto behind him.  Otherwise, I think the example with Killer B's lariat is a good one:
Sasuke dodged the lariat, and B remarked that Sasuke was the second person to dodge it.  But Sasuke was still slower than B.


----------



## Summers (Jun 23, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The order is a bit messed up there.  The Raikage hits the cliff before we get the panel of Naruto behind him.  Otherwise, I think the example with Killer B's lariat is a good one:
> Sasuke dodged the lariat, and B remarked that Sasuke was the second person to ever dodge it.  But Sasuke was still slower than B.



Sasuke has eyes that predicts movements(images of next move) and increases his perception of movement (slows things down).
And unlike that chapter, this chapter was all about showing Naruto was faster, what would be the point of all those statements and actions, and all that happened in previous chapters just to show that Naruto is still slower than  A.


----------



## Iovan (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah because Naruto totally used sharingan prediction to dodge the Raikage...


----------



## Hexa (Jun 23, 2011)

Iovan said:


> Yeah because Naruto totally used sharingan prediction to dodge the Raikage...


Prediction sort of boosts reflexes in a sense for Sasuke.  Because of the sharingan, Sasuke can react to attacks much more easily.   Naruto's reflexes are obviously pretty boosted in Kyuubi chakra mode.  It's similar in this narrow context.

It's obviously still hype regardless of whether it really means he's faster than A.  I mean, the purpose of the Raikage's rush wasn't to see if Naruto had become significantly faster after he made a speech.


----------



## ZE (Jun 23, 2011)

The thing is, Raikage considered Minato faster because Minato dodged his fastest punch. Naruto did the same this chapter, and without needing space-time hax. 

If Minato is faster than Raikage because he evaded his punch, then one has to conclude that Raikage will see Naruto as faster than himself.


----------



## Summers (Jun 23, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Prediction sort of boosts reflexes in a sense for Sasuke. Naruto's reflexes are obviously pretty boosted in Kyuubi chakra mode.  It's similar in this context.



I do think that KCM boost all of Naruto's physical traits. But are you just pointing something out, or are you saying that Naruto is slower that A still and this was just a reflex feat?


----------



## Hexa (Jun 23, 2011)

ZE said:


> The thing is, Raikage considered Minato faster because Minato dodged his fastest punch. Naruto did the same this chapter, and without needing space-time hax.


Raikage had a thought "he dodged my full speed?!", but Minato did way more than that against the Raikage.  It's silly to think the Raikage considered him faster just for dodging a punch, when in the Raikage's eyes, Minato massively outspeeded him in the fight otherwise.





summers said:


> I do think that KCM boost all of Naruto's physical traits. But are you just pointing something out, or are you saying that Naruto is slower that A still and this was just a reflex feat?


It's more of a "you technically can't conclude that Naruto is faster based on this chapter" sort of deal.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 23, 2011)

Iovan said:


> Yeah because Naruto totally used sharingan prediction to dodge the Raikage...



I don't even understand what your saying. sharingan does not slow down real time, it only shows prediction, if the move in linear anyway then prediction is a waste since you know how the move is coming at you already, similar to how naruto knew the raikage was coming at him from when he punched bee and amped up and then told naruto to get ready for him.


----------



## ZE (Jun 23, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Raikage had a thought "he dodged my full speed?!", but Minato did way more than that against the Raikage.  It's silly to think the Raikage considered him faster just for dodging a punch, when in the Raikage's eyes, Minato massively outspeeded him in the fight otherwise.



You're right. Minato got Raikage's back... but so did Naruto.


----------



## Iovan (Jun 23, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> I don't even understand what your saying. sharingan does not slow down real time, it only shows prediction, if the move in linear anyway then prediction is a waste since you know how the move is coming at you already, similar to how naruto knew the raikage was coming at him from when he punched bee and amped up and then told naruto to get ready for him.



What I said was sarcastic. Basically my point was that the situation between Naruto and Sasuke was incomparable.

...

People, I feel for you. 

Naruto was shown to be faster than A. It's just impossible for some people to accept. Shattered dreams are sad I know but accepting reality will make you much happier sooner or later.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 23, 2011)

ZE said:


> You're right. Minato got Raikage's back... but so did Naruto.


The Raikage had already crashed into the rock behind (or rather to the side of) Naruto before we see that panel of Naruto.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 23, 2011)

ZE said:


> You're right. Minato got Raikage's back... but so did Naruto.



no, naruto dodged the attack and raikage continued it into a mountain. naruto *DID NOT * dodge then appear behind his back the same as minato at all.


----------



## ZE (Jun 23, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The Raikage had already crashed into the rock behind (or rather to the side of) Naruto before we see that panel of Naruto.



No one is saying Naruto is faster than harashin. Just that he did the same thing. Evaded Raikage's punch and got his back. He was even called the yellow flash and said to be the only person other than Minato to dodge Raikage. Kishi is obviously trying to tell us something.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 23, 2011)

he dodged the raikages fastest attack so yes


----------



## Hexa (Jun 23, 2011)

I guess it also depends on your interpretation of speed.  I think one can't conclude whether Naruto would be able to beat the Raikage in a 100m dash, but Naruto is fast enough to dodge (and counter, probably) whatever the Raikage would throw at him.





ZE said:


> No one is saying Naruto is faster than harashin. Just that he did the same thing. Evaded Raikage's punch and got his back. He was even called the yellow flash and said to be the only person other than Minato to dodge Raikage. Kishi is obviously trying to tell us something.


The evade part he did, but the "get to his back" part wasn't really what happened.  Naruto just cut back after the Raikage passed him.

It's drawing a parallel, but it's not necessarily a "he's faster!" type thing.


----------



## The Fool (Jun 23, 2011)

Uhhh, yes. You guys are way overthinking this. Naruto is faster. It doesn't mean he is 100 percent better (although we can infer that much), but he is faster.


----------



## Summers (Jun 23, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Raikage had a thought "he dodged my full speed?!", but Minato did way more than that against the Raikage.  It's silly to think the Raikage considered him faster just for dodging a punch, when in the Raikage's eyes, Minato massively outspeeded him in the fight otherwise.*It's more of a "you technically can't conclude that Naruto is faster based on this chapter" sort of deal.*



We will never see another confrontation between those 2 again, this is it. Usually what counts as a speed feat on NF is if they doge, get behind,  get past, or attack the opponent in an instant. 
Naruto did the first 3 at once in an instant, we even get a comment about it being a yellow flash. 

I could not asked for kishi to be clearer. Its reasonable to think that someone with the full force of Kyuubi's chakra on their side can be faster than the A.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 23, 2011)

summers said:


> We will never see another confrontation between those 2 again, this is it. Usually what counts as a speed feat on NF is if they doge, get behind,  get past, or attack the opponent in an instant.


It's a speed feat.  But, like with Sasuke dodging B (or A), it doesn't necessarily mean he's faster.

Otherwise, Naruto just dodged.  The Raikage followed his punch into the cliff-face to the side of Naruto.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 23, 2011)

I am not in denial that naruto is supposed to be faster, I just believe it was not shown at all. usain bolt could sprint at me and I could hop to the side because I knew his punch was coming, he punches a rock instead while I stand still at his back facing the other direction. Does that mean I am faster than usain bolt??


----------



## Iovan (Jun 23, 2011)

Lot of mental gymnastics going on in here. Come on people is it really worth warping reality to save face for a fictional character? Naruto is faster than the Raikage until proven otherwise.


----------



## Iovan (Jun 23, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> I am not in denial that naruto is supposed to be faster, I just believe it was not shown at all. usain bolt could sprint at me and I could hop to the side because I knew his punch was coming, he punches a rock instead while I stand still at his back facing the other direction. Does that mean I am faster than usain bolt??



Only that scenario you describe isn't how it happened in the slightest.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 23, 2011)

The thing is, like a week ago, when someone said Sasuke was faster than V1 Raikage for dodging his elbow, _a lot_ of people including me said "of course dodging doesn't mean someone is faster!"


----------



## The Fool (Jun 23, 2011)

This is getting kind of sad. Sasuke can actually anticipate movements via his sharingan. He doesn't have to be fast or have super reflexes.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 23, 2011)

^ That's a pretty big gap tbh.


----------



## Summers (Jun 23, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The thing is, like a week ago, when someone said Sasuke was faster than V1 Raikage for dodging his elbow, _a lot_ of people including me said "of course dodging doesn't mean someone is faster!"



but all he did was duck by taking advantage of Sharingan prediction, and that chapter wasn't trying to show that sasuke was faster than the Raikage.
This chapter is trying use to show us this, recent chapters have been all about showing these 2 zipping around and now this happens.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 23, 2011)

The Fool said:


> This is getting kind of sad. Sasuke can actually anticipate movements via his sharingan. He doesn't have to be fast or have super reflexes.


He has to be fast, like Lee said. The sharingan gives Sasuke an extra moment to react to an attack. In this particular context, it isn't wholly different in effect from reacting a moment more quickly to an attack.


----------



## Summers (Jun 23, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> I am not in denial that* naruto is supposed to be faster*, I just believe it was not shown at all. usain bolt could sprint at me and I could hop to the side because I knew his punch was coming, he punches a rock instead while I stand still at his back facing the other direction. Does that mean I am faster than usain bolt??



I am fine with that, I dont agree with why people think that, but as long as they realize that Naruto is faster than A then I am content.


----------



## ~Link~ (Jun 23, 2011)

Lol

Kishimoto isn't going to put them to race to show us that Naruto is faster than Raikage.

Raikage said it himself, and all the things that Kishi has done to foreshadow it and tell us it should give the hint that he is faster.

Kishimoto is assuming that we don't need to see them in a race to come to a conclusion about who is faster....


----------



## Chibason (Jun 23, 2011)

Naruto is 'quicker' than Raikage. 

In the Manga, quickness is equated to 'speed'.


----------



## kingcools (Jun 23, 2011)

see it like this:

raikage was like 2 centimeters away. In the time frame it took him to move these 2 centimeters naruto AT LEAST moved roughly 10 times the amount, making him 10 times faster at least.

For this calculation i assumed narutos head is roughly 20 centimeters broad and the distance truely was 2 centimeteres.


----------



## JPongo (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, yes he did.

Those that do so should know that overanalyzing and overthinking the manga many times blows up in your face.

Accept the fact that Naruto is faster than A.  Kishi made it so, not you.

Otherwise you are reading the wrong manga.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 23, 2011)

kingcools said:


> see it like this:
> 
> raikage was like 2 centimeters away. In the time frame it took him to move these 2 centimeters naruto AT LEAST moved roughly 10 times the amount, making him 10 times faster at least.
> 
> For this calculation i assumed narutos head is roughly 20 centimeters broad and the distance truely was 2 centimeteres.



so naruto is 10 times faster than the Raikage? ok...


----------



## k2nice (Jun 23, 2011)

Still don't believe that naruto is faster then raikage because naruto dodged an attack just like sasuke and minato did. Being more similar to sasuke's dodge since he just moved out of the way. Minato's dodge was an actual jutsu.


----------



## ~Link~ (Jun 23, 2011)

k2nice said:


> Still don't believe that naruto is faster then raikage because naruto dodged an attack just like sasuke and minato did. Being more similar to sasuke's dodge since he just moved out of the way. Minato's dodge was an actual jutsu.



But you need the speed to dodge it.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 23, 2011)

It's really that simple. Naruto is faster than Raikage. There's nothing to debate or over-analyze.


----------



## Dashido (Jun 23, 2011)

Man i was waiting for his thread lol. Logically looking at it more carefully and looking at motion laws that apply in reality(and common sense) Naruto, did not show that he was faster than Raikage, there are physical laws to prove it. But Kishi does not care about and or know about these facts. 
People who want to believe Raikage is still faster, can present reasonable and proven arguments all they want, people who believe Naruto is faster will always have one argument to counter all, its what Kishi wants to show us. We can't read minds our only facts are our interpretation, so people have the right to agree and disagree. So we don't know this for sure but, its fairly obvious I suppose, so for the sake of argument, lets just let the kid be faster or at least as fast....


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2011)

Dashido said:


> Man i was waiting for his thread lol. Logically looking at it more carefully and looking at motion laws that apply in reality(and common sense) Naruto, did not show that he was faster than Raikage, there are physical laws to prove it. But Kishi does not care about and or know about these facts.
> People who want to believe Raikage is still faster, can present reasonable and proven arguments all they want, people who believe Naruto is faster will always have one argument to counter all, its what Kishi wants to show us. We can't read minds our only facts are our interpretation, so people have the right to agree and disagree. So we don't know this for sure but, its fairly obvious I suppose, so for the sake of argument, lets just let the kid be faster or at least as fast....



Well said, I agree fully.

It's slap you with my dick obvious. Without saying anything, it's clear that I want you to suck it.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 23, 2011)

Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## ? (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes. Ei is inferior to Minato in speed, and Naruto's speed has been equated to Minato's twice. 

Naruto>>> Ei.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 23, 2011)

Deidara avoided sasuke somewhat. But it was definetly obvious sasuke was faster than dei


----------



## Dashido (Jun 23, 2011)

Klue said:


> Well said, I agree fully.
> 
> It's slap you with my dick obvious. Without saying anything, it's clear that I want you to suck it.



WuT ...... 

..........


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 23, 2011)

Listen man...
Naruto didnt back step, he didnt just duck, he wasnt facing A, he wanst going head-on...

He ran around the frikin dude and again...was compared to teleportation.


----------



## Summers (Jun 23, 2011)

Klue said:


> Well said, I agree fully.
> 
> It's slap you with my dick obvious. Without saying anything, it's clear that I want you to suck it.



your an interesting individual.


----------



## ashher (Jun 24, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> _be in one another's shoes_
> all I saw from this was how naruto had the speed to dodge the raikage. raikage covered the longer distance, he sprinted at naruto from metres away, when he reached, naruto hopped to the side about some centimetres, but raikage was further down at mountain. Naruto was also already moving at this time, I took it kind of like how sasuke was already running when itachi used amaterasu on him. It shows naruto can dodge the raikage, but how does it show he's as fast as the raikage? i'm pretty sure raikage could dodge naruto also. just a question, I am not trying to deny how naruto is supposed to be the "savior".
> He even tells naruto to get ready for his attack _be in one another's shoes_



umm...i am a little confused about the logic here. Its not like that naruto started to move that few centimeters at the same time that A started to move from metres away. By the time naruto could react and start moving, A was already withing centimeters of him. So Naruto certainly outsped A, as moved his few centimeters faster than A moving the few centimeters to reach him, from the point of time naruto started to react. Also without nitpicking too much, establishing naruto as faster than A was clearly the goal of this few last chapters...and with comparison to the minato scenario, its clear that was the intended meaning of the author of this incidence.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jun 24, 2011)

The main purpose of the Minato VS A flashback was to help *show* us that Naruto IS now faster than the Raikage. This shit really isn't complicated....


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 24, 2011)

Leave it to NF to deny, what manga characters have already accepted.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 24, 2011)

For fucks sake  The comparisons *with the faster than A *, Yellow flash ain't for nothing.What does Kishi have to do to make it clear to you guys?Naru was already showed to be able to dodge A with ease and get at a significant distance behind him.



~Link~ said:


> Lol
> 
> Kishimoto isn't going to put them to race to show us that Naruto is faster than Raikage.
> 
> ...




QFT!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes. The Raikage himself made the comparison to Minato. That's all you need to know.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 24, 2011)

Naruto didnt just dodge, he completly speedblitzed Raikage at maximum power and ended up behind him  And this wasnt even Naruto's full power.


----------



## rac585 (Jun 24, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> Link removed
> all I saw from this was how naruto had the speed to dodge the raikage. raikage covered the longer distance, he sprinted at naruto from metres away, when he reached, naruto hopped to the side about some centimetres, but raikage was further down at mountain. Naruto was also already moving at this time, I took it kind of like how sasuke was already running when itachi used amaterasu on him. It shows naruto can dodge the raikage, but how does it show he's as fast as the raikage? i'm pretty sure raikage could dodge naruto also. just a question, I am not trying to deny how naruto is supposed to be the "savior".
> He even tells naruto to get ready for his attack Link removed



Assuming Raikage is in control of his movements while moving that fast (opposed to just aiming and bursting in a single direction with fist out), if he were faster than Naruto he would have changed course and landed a hit.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 24, 2011)

How can this forum function properly when its mods can't even understand what's going on in this retarded manga


----------



## slickcat (Jun 24, 2011)

hmmm, Naruto is faster, but I love how different ppl arrive at different conclusions. Dont want to explain because I agree with posters who say hes faster and I believe thats the reference that linked everything he said to minatos exact words when he dodged A.

Its darn obvious,even if 2 characters move at the same speed they can dodge each other but in this case , tsunade and B pointed the yellow flash which naruto never used in their encounter till now.This the greatest distinction


----------



## motto (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, Naruto is faster... when he chooses to.


----------



## kingcools (Jun 24, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> so naruto is 10 times faster than the Raikage? ok...



Sorry to burst your sarcasm bubbel, but kinematics pwn it sorry. Im just using the facts kishi presented.


----------



## left behind (Jun 24, 2011)

summers said:


> There is already a thread discussing Naruto's speed.
> 
> Kishi seemed to work very hard to spell it out for us, it had all the proof we asked for. I was surprised on how thick kishi laid it on us, to the point that it was almost redundant.
> 
> ...




what needs to be said:

...is that denial is much faster than acknowledgement. this is NF afterall


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 24, 2011)

well the point is that naruto is ridiculously fast now, but that doesnt neccassrily mean he's faster than raikage automatically.

sasuke was able to dodge the raikage too, yet no-one even bothered arguing that sasuke > raikage in speed because it simply wasnt true.

the same probably still applies here, but naruto didnt have the sharingan to help.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 24, 2011)

Nope, but he is definitely in the same ball park.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 24, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nope, but he is definitely in the same ball park.



pretty much this.

i actually agree with you for once :ho


----------



## Wrath (Jun 24, 2011)

Eh. It's about the ability to react to your opponent's last move. Naruto reacted to Raikage's punch, but Raikage couldn't react to Naruto's evasion.


----------



## JPongo (Jun 24, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nope, but he is definitely in the same ball park.



WTF.  You can't even see what was the implication of the past few chapters and the comparisons made?

No wonder.



PrazzyP said:


> well the point is that naruto is ridiculously fast now, but that doesnt neccassrily mean he's faster than raikage automatically.
> 
> sasuke was able to dodge the raikage too, yet no-one even bothered arguing that sasuke > raikage in speed because it simply wasnt true.
> 
> the same probably still applies here, but naruto didnt have the sharingan to help.



Didn't Raikage say that Naruto was the 2nd to dodge his FASTEST punch?

What he did to Sasuke APPARENTLY wasn't his fastest punch.  Maybe powerful, but not fastest.   Heck, it wasn't even a punch, it was an elbow!  Which gives Sasuke that much more time to duck...a slow elbow.

LOL.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Wait how are things debated which are explicitly stated/shown in the manga?


----------



## icyBankai (Jun 24, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> chapter
> all I saw from this was how naruto had the speed to dodge the raikage. raikage covered the longer distance, he sprinted at naruto from metres away, when he reached, naruto hopped to the side about some centimetres, but raikage was further down at mountain. Naruto was also already moving at this time, I took it kind of like how sasuke was already running when itachi used amaterasu on him. It shows naruto can dodge the raikage, but how does it show he's as fast as the raikage? i'm pretty sure raikage could dodge naruto also. just a question, I am not trying to deny how naruto is supposed to be the "savior".
> He even tells naruto to get ready for his attack chapter



What do you think genius?

Are the translations that tough to understand? Are the panels not high quality enough to decipher?


----------



## Soca (Jun 24, 2011)

Aldric said:


> How can this forum function properly when its mods can't even understand what's going on in this retarded manga


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Aldric said:


> How can this forum function properly when its mods can't even understand what's going on in this retarded manga


Truth warning! The bullshit radar readings are off the charts in Telegrams today......zippity doo daw.


----------



## kingcools (Jun 24, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> chapter
> all I saw from this was how naruto had the speed to dodge the raikage. raikage covered the longer distance, he sprinted at naruto from metres away, when he reached, naruto hopped to the side about some centimetres, but raikage was further down at mountain. Naruto was also already moving at this time, I took it kind of like how sasuke was already running when itachi used amaterasu on him. It shows naruto can dodge the raikage, but how does it show he's as fast as the raikage? i'm pretty sure raikage could dodge naruto also. just a question, I am not trying to deny how naruto is supposed to be the "savior".
> He even tells naruto to get ready for his attack chapter




Ok, for the kinematic noobs here a picture:



From the looks Raikages fist is like 5 centimeteres away from narutos face when he starts to dodge. Now lets assume the simplified case of raikages arm being a simple line(width roughly zero). 
This means that naruto has to move at least 10 centimeteres(assuming 20 centimeteres head width) while A moves 5 cm to not get hit by his punch. 
If he does less, than Raikage will hit him. You velocity is Distance divided by the time frame regarded naruto is in this simplified model twice as fast as raikage. 

In "reality" raikages fist isnt a simple line and has a width of some sort, he even has very big hands, so naruto has to move more than 10 centimeteres while raikage travels his 5 again. 
So Naruto is most likely more than twice as fast as raikage.


----------



## Namikaze-Minato (Jun 24, 2011)

i have an idea...lets just take it for what was said and what happen. he is faster. prime example of ppl looking into stuff to much


----------



## jso (Jun 24, 2011)

Naruto knew Raikage was coming but he didnt know the exact moment he'd be at him, so he reacted as soon as he noticed him. Just like Minato did. Only Minato didnt need movement time, just enough time to think to Hiraishin away. Naruto needed the same reflex time but also time to physically move away.

Naruto knowing Raikage is coming at him doesnt really change anything at those speeds. He can only react once Raikage's up in his face. Any earlier and Raikage would just reorientate his attack.


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 25, 2011)

WTF people it clearly states that auto is faster so attuned and accept it.


----------



## boohead (Jun 25, 2011)

Even 8 year old japanese boys understood that Naruto is faster from the last few chapters, and especially that final punch dodge. Who would contest this? Are people that slow?


I'm just gonna hope they are trolling.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 25, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Sasuke could potentially dodge the Raikage (and did, in version 1) despite being slower with help from the Sharingan. Naruto doesn't have that advantage, but he doesn't have to be faster than A to dodge a very heavily telegraphed punch. He also isn't as fast as Minato, who easily turned a dodge into a counterattack.
> 
> But the point is that Naruto is insanely fast on the same level as Raikage.


I would note that the punch wasn't heavily telegraphed. Raikage powered up massively, but that's like saying that just because there's lightning in the sky that you know when you're going to be struck by it. Other than that I agree completely.


Klue said:


> They would need A to clearly state Naruto is faster than him in six different languages - one being Dothraki  - and nothing less.


Also including Latin, Ancient Greek, and Arabic for the inventors of algebra. They should also include the velocity in long form mathematic equations and scientific notation for posterity.


eyeknockout said:


> I don't even understand what your saying. sharingan does not slow down real time, it only shows prediction, if the move in linear anyway then prediction is a waste since you know how the move is coming at you already, similar to how naruto knew the raikage was coming at him from when he punched bee and amped up and then told naruto to get ready for him.


Sharingan has been shown to dilate the perception of time for the user if that's what you mean. This is difficult to display in a manga. However the reflexes of the user have to actually be trained to take advantage of it.


jso said:


> Naruto knew Raikage was coming but he didnt know the exact moment he'd be at him, so he reacted as soon as he noticed him. Just like Minato did. Only Minato didnt need movement time, just enough time to think to Hiraishin away. Naruto needed the same reflex time but also time to physically move away.
> 
> Naruto knowing Raikage is coming at him doesnt really change anything at those speeds. He can only react once Raikage's up in his face. Any earlier and Raikage would just reorientate his attack.



Correct. From Naruto's perspective I imagine that A suddenly appeared in his face, just like with Minato.


----------



## WhiteRider40 (Jun 25, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> _Chapter 485_
> all I saw from this was how naruto had the speed to dodge the raikage. raikage covered the longer distance, he sprinted at naruto from metres away, when he reached, naruto hopped to the side about some centimetres, but raikage was further down at mountain. Naruto was also already moving at this time, I took it kind of like how sasuke was already running when itachi used amaterasu on him. It shows naruto can dodge the raikage, but how does it show he's as fast as the raikage? i'm pretty sure raikage could dodge naruto also. just a question, I am not trying to deny how naruto is supposed to be the "savior".
> He even tells naruto to get ready for his attack _Chapter 485_



Naruto's speed and (more importantly) his _reflexes_ are in the Raikage's league, which is really all that's important.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Blind Squirrel said:


> No, what's important is that we wank Naruto as much as possible so that we can get upset *when Kishimoto doesn't have him oneshot Sasuke,* and all talk about how much bullshit it is that Sasuke is able to keep up with his speed.


Oh give me a fucking break....only some of the diehard Naruto fans are hoping for something along the lines of what you described, which sounds like a rapestomp against Sasuke. Anybody with a brain knows that it's going to be a fairly even fight.


----------



## Blind Squirrel (Jun 26, 2011)

Aleph-1 said:


> Oh give me a fucking break....only some of the diehard Naruto fans are hoping for something along the lines of what you described, which sounds like a rapestomp against Sasuke. Anybody with a brain knows that it's going to be a fairly even fight.



"Anybody with a brain" is a rare commodity around here.


----------

